# rods!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

looking to get a noodle rod not looking to spend a whole lot of money but still want to get a decent one! are those berkley IM-7 a decent rod.... felt pretty good?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like that rod alot. Problem is I broke mine last season and am trying to find another. Where did you see those rods and how long were they? How much? Thanks


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well I will tell you once i go get one... there were only three there and i think they were $50


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a quantum it was 49.99 at rodmakers shop in strongsville. I have a suggestion, on your way home from work, stop at the rodmakers shop on prosect. They have tons of "good" noodle rods for cheap, they will hook you up.  
Just ask for help.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

jiggin'fool said:


> well I will tell you once i go get one... there were only three there and i think they were $50


Jump on that for $50.00. It's a great rod for that kind of money. Normally that's an $80.00 rod. A 10'6" Air IM7 would do you nice!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes please let me know when you get yours. I am dying to find that rod. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I purchased a 10'6 quantum IM8 at the sportsman show and thought it would to light because of the sensitivity, but boy I was wrong. I just got back from fishing the Manistee for Salmon and this rod held up to 17lb+ salmon. It was the best purchase I made in a while.

Dave


----------



## CTB86 (Feb 16, 2006)

I got a sweet 9 ft. Guide Series Steelhead advantage pro rod for $25 at Gander Mt. I highly recommend it.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I agree with SOAP, stop by the rodmakers shop they do have some nice rods under 50.00. Me personally I don't like the berkley noodle rods, they're way too heavy in your hand, at least all the ones I every tried were to me. Much prefer the browning or quantum noodle rods myself. I troll with them for steelhead this time of year and I've tried and used quite a few different noodle rods over the years. The berkleys just allways seemed too top heavy to me, which would tire your arm quicker on the river. Just my opinion.
TRIPLE-J


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes the Berkley was a bit heavier than other noodle rods but I am having a problem finding one with a long enough butt section. I need it to be longer for extra leverage when fighting steelies. I wanted to get a Guide Series but haven't found one with the longer butt.


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Believe It Or Not, Bassproshops Have Noodles For $39 And $34.99...


----------



## CTB86 (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't know why you guys would ever fork out so much money for a noodle rod. You can get awsome brand new ones on e-bay in the 20-40 range. 10ft-8ft rods. You can throw any reel you want on it, so it's not like you have to break the bank for a rod that you're only going to use for part of the year anyways. I'm telling you, Gander Mountain has the 9ft Steelhead pro noodle rods for 25 bones, it has sweet action and an extended cork handle. I would highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

CTB86 said:


> I don't know why you guys would ever fork out so much money for a noodle rod. You can get awsome brand new ones on e-bay in the 20-40 range. 10ft-8ft rods. You can throw any reel you want on it, so it's not like you have to break the bank for a rod that you're only going to use for part of the year anyways. I'm telling you, Gander Mountain has the 9ft Steelhead pro noodle rods for 25 bones, it has sweet action and an extended cork handle. I would highly recommend it to anyone.



I use my noodle rod for 6 months of the year. I really like the Gander rods and would buy one if I could find a 10 1/2ft rod with the long handle. I like the Berkley rod because it is not too noodley. It has good backbone.


----------

